# Μαζμπουτοποίηση



## Earion (Dec 6, 2010)

Ενημερωτικό σημείωμα στην Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία (5.12.2010) για 23 επιπλέον βακούφια της ελληνορθόδοξης μειονότητας, εκτός από το Ορφανοτροφείο της Πριγκίπου, που βρίσκονται υπό δικαστική διεκδίκηση από το Πατριαρχείο εναντίον του τουρκικού κράτους (βλ. σχετικά και εδώ). Τα ακίνητα αυτά είχαν κηρυχθεί «κατειλημμένα» (στα τουρκικά mazbut) υπό αδιαφανείς συνθήκες από την τουρκική διοίκηση στη δεκαετία του ’70. Το γεγονός προσφέρει στο συντάκτη (Τ. Τσακίρογλου) την ευκαιρία να λεξιπλάσει χωρίς δισταγμό (υποθέτω ότι θα προβάλει λόγους εκφραστικής ευκολίας και οικονομίας) τους όρους: 

μαζμπουτοποιούμαι (μαζμπουτοποιήθηκε) και απομαζμπουτοποίηση

Δύο νέα ευρήματα λοιπόν για όσους κάνουν συλλογή τέτοιων μαργαριταριών.

Μα πού τα σκέφτονται; Ν’ αρχίσω στο εξής και εγώ στο ίδιο πνεύμα, για να νταϊβερσιφοποιήσω το ύφος μου;


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2010)

Earion, τέτοια σύνθετα με -ποίηση, πάντως, είναι αρκετά παλιά κι ας τα χρεώνουν πολλοί (όχι εσύ) στη σημερινή φθορά της γλώσσας, στο μονοτονικό, στη λεξιπενία. Έχω μαζέψει κάμποσα από εφημερίδες των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι φταίει το _μαζμπούτ_ που δεν σε αφήνει να δεις την ποίηση στη λέξη. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2010)

Δεν κατηγορώ συλληβδην τα σε -ποίηση, αλλά ας έχουν και μια διαφάνεια, βρε αδελφέ!

Αν, ας πούμε, αρχίσω να μιλώ για ζαζουλοποίηση ή σαραντακοποίηση ή ρογηροποίηση σε τούτο εδώ το φόρουμ, θα είμαι διαυγέστατος πιστεύω.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ιμπλιακοποίησις*



sarant said:


> Τέτοια σύνθετα με -ποίηση, πάντως, είναι αρκετά παλιά.



Έχεις δίκιο, sarant. Μόλις ανακάλυψα ένα, και αρκετά παλιό:

Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης. _Η ιμπλιακοποίησις των 79 κεφαλοχωρίων της Ηπείρου και αγώνες των κατοίκων των προς ανάκτησιν αυτών επί τε Τουρκοκρατίας και Ελληνοκρατίας_. Εν Αθήναις, τυπ. Π. Α. Πετράκου, 1915, (Βλ. εδώ).

Για τα (ελεύθερα) κεφαλοχώρια της Ηπείρου που έγιναν emlak, δηλαδή ιδιοκτησία του Αλή Πασά.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2011)

Μπροστά στο ιμπλιακ- (μπλιαχ!) δεν είναι σχεδόν εύηχη η απομαζμπουτοποίηση;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 21, 2011)

Εσύ όμως, Εάριον, θα γινόσουν ένας ωραίος Εαριον-ισμός! :)


----------

